# Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt�s after wash...



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

*Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt´s after wash...*

Hello Guys I am new at this forum.
Sry for my bad English  (im from germany)
Ok we have buyed us a Blazer pro before 1 month. Now I have printed red shirts with a 1c black motiv without pretreating 720 x 720 2x 180° 1 minute and 5 minutes in the infrarot. I have washed a shirt and I was shocked about the black it is no more Black i looks like years old....

The next is when I Print on hm DarkGrey ( 1440 undbase 720 x 720 color ) with an Black outline without underbase on the Black Outline, when I wash them there is no more Outline ? 

Have u any idea what I can do ?

Thank you

Alex


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt´s after wash...*

Hi Alex,

It really sounds like it´s a matter of curring-time.
If you have i heat-press, try press it for like 180-200 sec in 165-170°.

That should work

If the print looks good before heat-press it should not be anything wrong with pretreatment.

Good Luck.
Peo


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt´s after wash...*

Take a photo for us and let us see. It could be fading or it could be fibrillation (red fibres REALLY stand out vs Black ink)


----------



## Zed is dead (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt´s after wash...*

USSP what ever they call themselves sent me the following when I questions all the different press times I was seeing on the different forums

"New press times are 180 sec (for all garments now) if you use a nomex pad you can get this down to 90 seconds easily. 

pretreatment of whites. only one i would recommend at this point is fastcolor which helps with washability. only use fastbright for when printing white ink to odd color shirts really."



I think you need to try these times and do another wash test

How does your black print on white? how about a nozzle check? if not good you might pop the black cartridge out insert the syringe in the bottom and draw a little ink into the syringe might also be staving for ink
Good luck


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Blazer Pro, Black Print on red Shirt´s after wash...*

I think you need to increase your curing time or the temperature of the curing.

I cure all non-underbase shirts at 325 farenheight for 65 seconds.

All Underbased shirts cure at 330 farenheight for 185 seconds.

They reccomend 60 seconds (lights) and 180 seconds (darks) at between 320-330 farenheight so I just go a little longer and I've never had an issue with fading or washability.

FastColor is a pretreatment for light shirts to make the colors stay vibrant after washing. You won't notice a difference in color when you print them, but you will notice the difference when you wash two shirts and only one gets the FastColor pretreatment.


I would check your curing times and temps and see what happens.

Good luck!


----------

